# USPSA question for you all



## champ198 (Apr 14, 2011)

in my search for a new to me gun im also wanting to shoot USPSA as well.
want to shoot in production class.
i had my sights set on a Glock G23 in .40 caliber
on another forum someone told me that with the 40 i couldnt shoot in production classs i think. that the 40 would put me in limited class with all the race guns...so is that right? and that means that to run production class i am going to have to get a 9mm if that is right.
is that correct or am i reading it wrong


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

He was wrong.

You can shoot .40 in Prodouction, but it scores as minor caliber (like a 9mm) whereas in Limited you get an extra point for peripheral hits (major scoring). In Production everything scores minor, whether it's 9mm or .44 magnum.

Now, if you reload you can downsize the .40 loads and they'll have less recoil than a 9mm. I did some a few years ago that felt like I was shooting an airsoft gun. I've since gone to full SAAMI max on all loads (I now shoot Limited)

Good luck man! I'd have a hard look at the full size guns. They carry just as well and they will do a little better job for ya in matches.


----------



## champ198 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks a bunc HK...i do appriciate the info.
i think im gonna stick with the G23 for now and maybe look in the future at a larger frame gun possibly...which more is never a bad thing


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

You are correct Sir. Good luck to you, and shoot safely.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

*full size guns don't carry better IWB, for sure*

especially not if located in front of the hip. sitting down can cause pretty nasty pinching/poking sensations


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Buckler, once again you are full of shinola. Full sized guns carry fine, there isn't half an inch of difference between a G23 and a G22 anyway. Your mouth had an AD, Sir.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

If you want to shoot Production class with your 23 you must load the mags down to 10 shots. You can "Barney Up" with one in the chamber to start. I shoot Limited class because I shoot with my mags full and want to stay the same round count as when I carry. No use making any habits that may be bad, changing mags at 10 shots when there are 5 more left in a gunfight. I use and carry a Glock 35. No matter what you decide have fun and watch the way the "smart kids" play you'll learn alot.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you use the Areedondo +5 basepads? Man those things are nice!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

HK Dan said:


> Do you use the Areedondo +5 basepads? Man those things are nice!


I use stock Glock magazines, 15 rounds for the 40, 357 SIG.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Take a look at those Arredondo basepads--Dawson also makes a nice one. Well worth it as they take you to 20 rounds and are ultra-reliable. Interestingly enough, the GLOCK model also fits HK!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

HK Dan said:


> Take a look at those Arredondo basepads--Dawson also makes a nice one. Well worth it as they take you to 20 rounds and are ultra-reliable. Interestingly enough, the GLOCK model also fits HK!


They'd be okay for competition but I use the same rig for carry too so it'd probably look like I had a tumor on my kidney. The 20 roung 9mm mags for my P226 print badly.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Dude, put the basepads on your competition mags and leave the carry mags alone. Geex, I think I saw mags for $7.99 the other day--why not have 20?


----------

